# need ID on this B&W OB mbuna



## Ssssssspit_Fire (May 30, 2005)

*never seen this kind of OB mbuna...
estherae?*


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I'm not great on Lake Victorian basin cichlids, but I'd guess a Paralabidochromis chromogynos with perhaps an extra rounded face?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

No I do not think so. Looks hybrid to me.
Vics might be the place to look but I would suspect hybrid first (Malawi x Vic) esp if you can not get the providence from the supplier.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

A slightly dark coloration, but it looks pure Vic to me. I would also tend to lean toward _Paralabidochromis chromogynos_. There are many populations of this species that vary greatly from one another, and the round fins and lack of bright color in the dorsal and anal say female. I have seen photos of females with egg spots, though they are usually not as distinct. The slightly "round" face could just be a little bit of angle on the fish in the photo.

Of course, I suppose it could be a cross of two different populations of _P. chromogynos_, but there's no Malawian characteristics that I can see in that individual.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

I don't believe it's Paralabidochromis chromogynos. I believe it would be that it's the man made OB version of Neochromis omnicaeruleus:

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/p ... cle_id=745

Scroll down to find this exact pic. Now isn't that where you got the picture, Ssssssspit_Fire?

Kevin


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

mmmmm well spitfire... looks like you've got some 'splainin to do else we put you in the "troll" category.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Aaah, so it is a hybrid. Too bad.

Count on Kevin to identify it and remind me that I don't know squat about East African junk.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I may have had a slight advantage.   
I was shown round the Hull University Aquarium not long ago. :thumb:
Nice article find (I remember reading it before) but I could not find it myself.
On a more serious note I hope no one gets cross about reproducing a photo from a clearly copy write labeled source.
Not to be reproduced without permission I think it says.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Perhaps possible that it has been lifted a number of times and Ssspit wasn't the first?


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

sspit never said it was his did he,,or am i missing a post.. not a "troll" maybe just having fun gorgeous fish either way ya go :thumb:


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

...but then again kudo's for structureguy if you caught him :lol: nice article i got to read out of this anyway. :thumb:


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Ssssssspit_Fire is is very nice young hobbyist who has been around this site for a number of years. I'm sure he's not a troll, but I did wonder where he got the pic if not from the Practical Fishkeeping web site.

I believe Alanastar has one of these, so I knew what "species" it was sold as which made the web search fairly easy for me.

Kevin


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Not sure anyone cares where the pic came from. (the copying seems to be common practice).
No loss or gain in this case, as far as I can see. 
I did find a very similar looking fish here.
After asking Alanastar about it on another forum.
http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/species.php?s=939

Seems it may be Neochromis omnicaeruleus probably Makobe population.
Female WB or even a rare male WB rather than the usual powder blue or yellow morph?


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire (May 30, 2005)

*wow wow
calm down guys
I came across this picture in an israeli forum and I wondered what is this fish...
that's it...*


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*Ssssssspit_Fire*
no worries...

ideally I feel that one should own the fish OR disclose where they found the photo (e.g. book, website, etc. ) when they post on here. I believe it is courteous to post AS much info as one has when asking for any assist on an id.

I feel like adding a disclaimer here that these are my personal views and not necessarily the view of C-F


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep no worries sorry I mentioned it.
Interesting fish Neochromis omnicaeruleus.
A few more colour morph pics and a article about a study of their breeding and interactions 2008 can be seen here.
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/p ... ?news=1572
Oh PFK admin (Matt) think the pic is a wild caught female and not the rare male.

All the best James


----------

